# Reroofing in Austin, TX



## AustinFlex (Jun 17, 2021)

I will have a new roof approved by the insurance due to hail damage. The money also covers the window screens and glazing bead replacement. The deprecciation is about 40% of the total RCV. I've talked to several roofing companies and most of them don't want to do it since it is not that profitable and replacing the glazing bead has a high probability of broking the window glass. I tried to hire seperate window company to do it, but none of them wants to deal with the insurance company for those repairs. What is the best I can do?

Another question is the roof replacement has money for replacing the chimney chase cover. It is a 15 years house with its original roof. I have been here 2 years and have't found a leak. There was only one time that one friday night several weeksa ago, there was a huge storm rain that led a small amount of water dripping into the chimney and dropping on the damper of the fireplace. However, it was only several drops and I don't think it is a leak. Since after that night, we also had heavy rains the following week and I didn't heard any water dripping from the chimney again. Should I replace the chimney chase cover when reroofing? Some roofers told me not do do it until there is a leak and I really have to. I am in Austin area.


----------



## Paladin (Nov 21, 2021)

What was your outcome?


----------

